# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Blue Spotted stingray refuse to eat

## dodo

Do you guys still remember shark problem I had? Well, That problem had been solved and the situation had been stabalized. Recently, I 've set up another marine tank for the blue spotted stingray. Big problem now, that baby just refused to eat anything. His behaviour is pretty all right. Been covering itself with the sand occasionally, been swimming on and off. Breathing is regular. what can be the problem? I've tried feeing live freshwater prawns, pieces of tiger prawns, fishes and sotongs(squids). nothing seems to work. I was so tempted to perform a force feeding but was put off by that sting on his tail. I desperately need help or he's gonna down.

----------


## kelstorm

Firstly, how big is it and the tank size? they required subdued lightings..and minimum a 3ft sand bed tank.... likewise, check the water parameters.. if it feeds, feed once a day, anyway.. blue spotted ray can become tamed once they associate the method of feeding (hand fed) as food.. they will swim to u when u clean the tank.. but dun take chances.. [ :Grin: ] 
where u bought it?

----------


## CPham87

I am having the same problem feeding my blue spot ribbontail. I just got it two days ago. It is about 6" in diameter. I offered pieces of shrimp but no luck. It is in a 125 gal with a small ammount of live rock just for a nice cave for it. Please lend me some help on feeding. Thanx.

----------


## FuEl

Try those polychaetes they sell as fishing bait.

----------


## CPham87

Actually I got some PE mysis shrimp that were pretty good in size. I squirted them near it with a turkey baster and he finally started eating. Thanks alot though. With my white ribbon eel I still can't get him to eat. Or I don't know if he is because I never see it. He usually comes out swimming at night but I haven't seen him in two days. Any ideas on feeding?

----------


## BFG

Have you tried live food?

----------


## CPham87

Yea. I didn't see him for 2 days then found him dead in my sump. He must have swam in my overflow box. Not cool. I'm def going 2 put screens on tha hoses. Thanks tho.

----------


## gp2700

Sorry to hear about your eel ..

Glad that your ray is finally eating though. I used to fish alot and from my experience, rays love live shrimps & sand whitings. Alot of my fishing buddies caught huge rays (40lbs) with a 2~3inch sand whiting. (Personally I caught a 500g blue spotted sting ray on live shrimp using circle hooks - it was catch and released unharmed since i seldom eat fish!)

Not sure if the area you stay allows this but i used to goto the beach at night armed with a powerful torchlight and long handle net to catch sand whitings for fun. If the tide is right, I can get up to 20+ little ones as bait .  :Flame: 

Come to think of it, i could probably start off a small tank to see if they can be kept in captivity ....  :Idea:

----------

